# wire winder



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I picked up a wire winder at a local farm sale. The seller told me his neighbor had it hooked up to his Ford and used it for years. He (seller) had never used it, himself, though. Anyone ever heard of one? He said it bolted right to the drawbar on 2 pieces of angle iron (that didn't come with it). Any ideas?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Maybe its for rolling up fencing/barbed wire?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I figured. Anyone ever seen one that ran off a belt?


----------

